# Number of hotel beds & tourists in your city



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Las Vegas, Nevada*

Stats for 2006

132,605 hotel rooms
89.7% occupancy rate
43,166,172 room nights
38,566,717 visitors

http://www.unlv.edu/Research_Centers/cber/tour.html


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

So here's the list gathered so far by hotel rooms. It's missing big cities so I'll update when we get info.

Tokyo 232,102
Paris 146,803
Las Vegas 132,605
Chicago 103,341
London 101,269
Berlin 84,000
New York City (proper) 71,000
Barcelona (2008) 60,535
Hong Kong 52,512
Athens 46,495
Miami 46,000
Vienna 43,753
Munich 42,000
Hamburg 34,000
San Francisco 32,822
Seattle 32,000
Dubai 30,162
Frankfurt 30,000
New Orleans 27,000 (38,000 pre-Katrina)
Zurich 21,000


Sources of newly added
http://www.miamidade.gov/info/statistics.asp
http://www.dubai-online.com/essential/
http://chicagobusiness.com/cgi-bin/news.pl?id=22037
http://www.cityofseattle.net/tda/tdastat.htm
http://www.nycvisit.com/content/index.cfm?pagePkey=57
http://www.neworleansonline.com/tools/factstats.html
http://www.sfcvb.org/research/


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Very interesting list. You can also add the Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto metropolitan area: 84,932 hotel rooms and 52,051 ryokan rooms, giving a grand total of 136,983 rooms. I would like to hear from people whether it makes sense to include the ryokan rooms for international comparisons.

You can also add the Nagoya metro area: 23,232 hotel rooms and 29,961 ryokan rooms, giving a total of 53,193 rooms.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I've also got figures for Shanghai from the Shanghai statistical yearbook: there were 61,800 hotel rooms in 2005.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Tricky said:


> Oh yes?... that's a great statement... how about some numbers then?


150,000 rooms, from wikipedia. ABout 36,500,000 people visit Las Vegas a year, but this changes rapidly every year. In 1994 only 10,200,000 people visited per annum so the hotel industry is a big player.
In addition to that McCarran Intl. Airport handles about 45,600,000 a year but this number also fluctuates or goes up a lot. By 2017, it is predicted that the 56,000,000 a year going to the airport will warrant the construction of another airport.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Ive heard Kyoto gets over 40 million tourists a year staying overnight.

London gets 'only' over 30 million a year checking into overnight accommodation, but 110 million fly into it.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

That 110 million figure is the total number of passengers at all London airports. A majority of them are Londoners and south-east Englanders mind you, not tourists.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

The local newspapers today had the tourist numbers for Hamburg in 2006:

- 7,1 million overnight stays (a new record)
- that makes 3rd place in Germany close behind Munich and 13th in Europe - placed higher than i.e. Stockholm, Budapest, Lissabon, Brussels
- 1,56 million tourists from abroad
- most represented nationalities among the foreign guests: british (192.000), US-american (150.000), swiss (124.000)
- the 10 million mark (overnight stays) is expected to be reached in 2015.

I had the impression the newspapers counted one overnight stay as one tourist, which makes the distinction a bit blurry.hno:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

brisavoine said:


> You can also add the Nagoya metro area:


And here is another problem: Some stats (especially the german ones) are based on municipal borders while others are based on metropolitan areas. And then the definitions of the metropolitan areas are different everywhere. So it makes it really hard to compare.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Antalya;
2004: 6 257 761 tourists
2005: 7 264 896 tourists
2006: 6 403 403 tourists


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

In 2004 there were 68 hotels in Copenhagen with a total of 17,177 beds in which 3.5 million guests spent the night. 

That was the latest I could find....


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

MADRID


hotels- 395 (February 2007)

beds- +-70.000


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

the spliff fairy said:


> but 110 million fly into it.


It's closer to 140 million.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

who are you people trying to cheat, we all know that Paris and London are not cities in the classical sense, so why are you comparing real cities with metropolitan areas? That's nonsense. I'm just talking about European cities, and we all know that all around the world the same things repeats it self. Madrid is also using the same "fake real" numbers.


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

I don't believe the Tokyo numbers right....too high. if you been to Tokyo you know what I talking about, where is the MGM size hotel in Tokyo??


----------



## milos.tro (Oct 13, 2014)

Belgrade have 94 hotels, about 6.400 rooms.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Amsterdam (2015)

413 hotels 
54.857 beds 
7.29 milion tourist (2014)

Since a couple of years only new luxury 5 stars hotels are welcome in the citycenter. The other newest less then 5 stars hotels are located/build in the outskirts of Amsterdam. 

https://www.iamsterdam.com/nl/uit-in-amsterdam/ontdek-amsterdam/feiten-en-cijfers


----------



## richardsmith (Aug 24, 2015)

Manila, Philippines

Fort Global Condo in BGC.
Condominiums in Taguig City, Philippines


----------



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

2018
Amsterdam 37.000 beds


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

As of March 2021, *Istanbul* had *2,878 hotels*.

Of these hotels, 637 were operating on the basis of the license issued by the Ministry of Tourism, while the remaining 2,241 Istanbul hotels were operating on the basis of licenses issued by local municipalities.

The total number of *hotel rooms* in the city stood at *109,567*.

These hotels had *212,872 hotel beds*.

In *2019*, *14 million 906 thousand 663 foreign tourists* visited Istanbul, the highest ever number of foreign tourists visiting the city in one year.

In *2020*, due to the pandemic, that number fell drastically to *5 million foreign tourists*.


----------

